# Indesign CS5 and tables...



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I rarely use tables in Indesign, but I have a catalogue I am working on, just a small 8 page. I want to make 3 column text box, but have the columns different widths based on the info that will be going in them. I have tried the Adobe help, and it had an answer that I just cant get to work, or I am missing one little thing. It basically told me to make sure the "lock column guides" was not checked, so I did that, no problem, not checked. Then is said "Using the Selection tool , drag a column guide. You can’t drag it past an adjacent column guide or beyond the edge of the page." I used the selection tool, but I cant grab anything in this text box. I have tried with the direct selection tool as well, but with no luck. Can someone shed some light on this for me? What am I missing here?

Indesign CS5, 10.6.6


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

As far as I am aware (I'm still on CS3) you can't do multi-width columns. You could insert a table into a single-column text box however, I think the easiest way would be to create three text boxes with the widths you want and link them together. Unless, of course there are really specific requirements.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It should be noted that columns and table columns are completely separate creatures and act differently. The example you posted above are plain text columns and have very little customizability.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Create a table using the table menu (insert table), select the number of rows and columns and insert.

To create multiple cell widths either just drag and select using the TEXT cursor, the cursor will change to an arrow to select or resize if you place over a column or row line. Also you will notice in the menu bar a number of table options that you can use to fine tune your table (border colour, width, cell colour, etc.)


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks, you guys were right on the money. I was not setting that up right. Its been a few years since I have used tables, and even then it was just editing a customers file.


----------

